
Developers love tools, how about one for shopping? Please check out Mergie - livelycraig
https://mergie.co/
======
livelycraig
Hey guys, my good friend and I just launched a way for you to shop everywhere
(Amazon, Best Buy, Target, Walmart, etc.) at once. One search for most online
retailers. Think of kayak.com, but for shopping. Please check it out and
please give us feedback. We both felt that this would save a lot of time while
shopping online. While building this, we actually learned that there was
something like this about 5 years ago, called thefind.com. Facebook acquired
them for an undisclosed amount of money and shut them down. They were the
second largest search engine (2nd to Google) before being shut down.

